# rmic / rmiregistry in Java 5&6



## KnoLLe (7. Jul 2010)

Hallo,
ich jetzt fast im Java Kurs durch und es liegt fast nur noch das Thema RMI vor mir. Mir ist da aber was unklar:

1.Der rmic Befehl ist ab Java 5 unnötig, da der javac Compiler das übernimmt, richtig? Werden die _Stub _Skel Dateien trotzdem erzeugt, oder geschieht das intern/unsichtbar?

2.Muss ich rmiregistry noch manuel ausführen oder greift auch da der Compiler vorweg?

Leider erklären das meine zwei Bücher (Java Kopf bis Fuß und Handbuch der Java-Programmierung) nicht obwohl beide auf Java 5 basieren...
Das Insel Buch hab ich auch kurz durchstöbert, da wird aber nur erwähnt das rmic unnötig ist, da ich RMI aber nicht ganz einfach finde reicht mir das nicht.

Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Jul 2010)

KnoLLe hat gesagt.:


> 1.Der rmic Befehl ist ab Java 5 unnötig, da der javac Compiler das übernimmt, richtig? Werden die _Stub _Skel Dateien trotzdem erzeugt, oder geschieht das intern/unsichtbar?


Das stimmt, die Stellvertreter-Objekte werden nun vom Java-Compiler angelegt.



KnoLLe hat gesagt.:


> 2.Muss ich rmiregistry noch manuel ausführen oder greift auch da der Compiler vorweg?


Warum sollte der Compiler die RMIRegistry starten?
Das kann man aber über Java-Code beim Start des Servers erledigen. Du brauchst die Registry also nicht per Hand starten.

RMI ist ziemlich tricky. Eine Sache vergessen oder falsch gemacht, schon geht gar nichts mehr.


----------



## tuxedo (8. Jul 2010)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> RMI ist ziemlich tricky. Eine Sache vergessen oder falsch gemacht, schon geht gar nichts mehr.



Es gibt ja glücklicherweise Alternativen


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Jul 2010)

Ich weiß, tuxedo, dein SIMON klingt ausgesprochen interessant. Ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, es mir näher anzusehen, obwohl ich bereits auf deiner Webseite war.
Hin und wieder habe ich mit RMI zu tun.


----------



## tuxedo (8. Jul 2010)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß, tuxedo, dein SIMON klingt ausgesprochen interessant. Ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, es mir näher anzusehen, obwohl ich bereits auf deiner Webseite war.
> Hin und wieder habe ich mit RMI zu tun.



Ja *grins* Ich muss halt hier und da mal n bisschen "Werbung" machen  Hoffe das nimmt mir keiner krum. Aber es ist ja immerhin OpenSource. Kann ja jeder reingucken und noch was dabei lernen (oder auch nicht. Kommt drauf an wie wild man meinen Code findet ...  )

Alle anderen können ja RMI weiterhin benutzen. Hat ja auch seine daseinsberechtigung (EE-Welt mit Dingen wie JBoss-Messaging z.B.).

- Alex


----------

